# Informative Speech



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

I gotta do an infomative speech in like 3 weeks and I have no idea what I wanna do it on. Maybe my speech class would be a little easier if I actually had ideas on the topics. Does anybody have some ideas for an informative speech they could give me?


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

Try a current issue. Abortion might be a good idea, since you're a F.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

How about SA? Or maybe another anxiety problem?


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Alternative medicine is usually an interesting topic because a lot of people are somewhat curious about how they work on the body and how effective they are. Acupuncture, hypnotherapy, chiropractic, massage therapy, and homeopathy are good topics, and not too complicated or simple to explain. People did these in my speech class last semester.
Talking about SA probably isn't a good idea since it will draw more attention to your SA. Complicated topics like abortion can be a pain to write about.


----------

